# Good size job I'm signing.



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Being in business for 15 years, I felt I should add in a nice positive story, of a recent job I landed. It was a bit out of my area, but the size was very appealing. 20,000 sq. ft. of just spraying a zinc primer on the metal, and a latex dryfall on the metal and the insulation. (so any commercial sprayers feel free to comment, going to be using a Graco 395, with some sprayer extensions)

I never met the owners of this building, it's actually two partners, good guys too. They were joking around right from the start, as I entered their office. I was dressed in work kahkis, brown casual shoes, a blue polo, and a white painting hat with a logo embroidered on it. Conversation was mostly small talk, then we started sharing time constraints of the work involved, getting it done asap, because of bank funding, and equipment waiting to be moved in to the place. It's a newly done expansion, and they have 30 days to get this place up and running. 

I simply stated, I'm not going to wait 30 days for payment, if we do decide on an agreement. I'd like my 50% up front, the day I start, and the other 50% no later than 10 days after completion. Also, I'm going to be using their paint account to purchase materials, afterwards, the sum will be deducted from the final bill I give them. They agreed, and we then got into numbers. I simply figured out the time and number of guys, also the amount of material by doing some calculations. 

The strange thing is there were 2 other bidders, and I was the highest price, and they went for it, after a brief presentation on efficiency, using high quality materials and, fast turnaround. Other guys were very vauge and had poor people skills, and communication is what they said. Another reference they used was "burnt out" looking. 

So I figured I will start this job within the week, and try to blow it out in 2 or 3 days instead of the 5. I'm going to get a temp on the spray gun or running the hoses and lines, and a good painter in there with him. This was a big day and good start to the year. 

Any commercial painters, give me any tips you've got. I figured I'd wrap the lift with plastic and just sweep the floor up at the end of the job. Any tips on anything to do with this job would be appreciated. Thanks.

Keep the faith guys!


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thumbs up!

You justified the price because you told them what they wanted to hear. You explained the process, explained how you could get it done and told them about your better paint


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Kudos! Its a good month to have a job!


----------



## Paradigmzz (Dec 22, 2010)

you go cool hand luke.


----------



## PSG (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not a painter, but I've been a commercial Super and have had experience with dry fall before. I recommend covering the floor and everything that you don't want the paint to stick to.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

paradigmzz said:


> you go cool hand luke.


 lol.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

PSG said:


> I'm not a painter, but I've been a commercial Super and have had experience with dry fall before. I recommend covering the floor and everything that you don't want the paint to stick to.


I've got to second this one. My experience with Dryfall has been that it can be finicky. Depending on conditions (heat/humidity) it may or may not be dry when it falls, and the humidity will bump up when you start spraying. Also, foot traffic or rolling scaffold traffic on the dryfall powder can cause it to stick to the floor. This means cleaning as you go, unless you've put down floor protection. We have used several big sheets of visqueen that we "leapfrog" along as we paint.

This is definetely one of those situations where it pays to read and follow the mfg's directions.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Gough said:


> I've got to second this one. My experience with Dryfall has been that it can be finicky. Depending on conditions (heat/humidity) it may or may not be dry when it falls, and the humidity will bump up when you start spraying. Also, foot traffic or rolling scaffold traffic on the dryfall powder can cause it to stick to the floor. This means cleaning as you go, unless you've put down floor protection. We have used several big sheets of visqueen that we "leapfrog" along as we paint.
> 
> This is definetely one of those situations where it pays to read and follow the mfg's directions.


Hey thanks for this post. It's 40' up, you still recommend covering the floor?

I will take it as a yes, maybe even have the line guy sweeping ahead or get another guy to do that.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Dryfall is overrated. I hate the chit. I would rather use a regular acrylic. It powders up better before is hits the ground.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Issue I have with dryfall is the lift tires grind it into the concrete leaving tracks. You need someone sweeping it up before you move.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

ewingpainting said:


> Dryfall is overrated. I hate the chit. I would rather use a regular acrylic. It powders up better before is hits the ground.


Your post brings intrigue and curiosity. Is this better to use than dryfall, price comparison...


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

My priceing it does, you'd have to get priceing. You could use a 100% acrylic flat exterior. It might be more but I believe the covrage is better. Your priming allready so why even use a dryfall. Do you have to worry about the overspray hitting the ground with the primer?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 2, 2008)

Has the metal been Blasted? You said a Zinc Primer. Zinc Primer needs to be in contact with bare metal. If not then the zinc is not going to do it's job protecting the metal. Better check your specs again. If it is Zinc, what brand and product code do they have you using?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Michigan11 said:


> Your post brings intrigue and curiosity. Is this better to use than dryfall, price comparison...


A little late in the contract to want to change materials isn't it?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Congratulations on the new project! I would cover all the floors with builders paper. Glad to hear some clients will still pay a little higher price for a professional contractor. JAW


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Michigan11,
If your going up 40'. You might need to put the 395 on the lift while spraying.
If not, it's going to have to be working really hard to pump paint up 40'.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

ewingpainting said:


> My priceing it does, you'd have to get priceing. You could use a 100% acrylic flat exterior. It might be more but I believe the covrage is better. Your priming allready so why even use a dryfall. Do you have to worry about the overspray hitting the ground with the primer?





painter213 said:


> Has the metal been Blasted? You said a Zinc Primer. Zinc Primer needs to be in contact with bare metal. If not then the zinc is not going to do it's job protecting the metal. Better check your specs again. If it is Zinc, what brand and product code do they have you using?





Workaholic said:


> A little late in the contract to want to change materials isn't it?


I'm going to address all these in one post. To the first guy, yeah I wasn't really planning on doing any tarping, but thought of dryfall cause it came to mind in what to use in this facility. The zinc primer is more fluid in consistency. Either way I plan on putting down paper and some plastic now. I admit I was persuaded into the idea after reading through these posts. The metal hasn't been blasted and there is no plan to do so. Was told however it's important to use a zinc primer when spraying over metal that has the propencity to spot rust. It is a zinc oil based, primer, clad, still learning about this stuff from a trusted painting source friend of mine. In fact I'm learning alot of stuff just from this job, that is keeping my interest. It seems industrial painting seems to have alot more going for it.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Michigan11,
> If your going up 40'. You might need to put the 395 on the lift while spraying.
> If not, it's going to have to be working really hard to pump paint up 40'.


Thanks man. That was my plan. You think the 395 can handle the load?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 2, 2008)

That 395 will not handle the Zinc. And all Zinc coatings are all liquid. If the zinc is not indirect contact with the steel then it is not going to do anything. It has to be in direct contact with the bare steel. Zinc is used as a alternate Anode. It has to be in contact. You would be better off using a barrier coat of primer such as a Universal Primer. The Zinc might not even bond to the existing paint. Who's Zinc are you looking at using? I've used a lot of Zinc coatings and have never seen one spec'd to be topcoated with a dry fall. Is the dry fall a Alkyd? If it is then you DO NOT want to use a Zinc Primer at all. You will cause something called Saponification. You will make SOAP inbetween the primer and topcoat. Just trying to make sure that you do not make things worse is all. Get a experianced paint rep out there and get him to sign off on the products being used.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

painter213 said:


> That 395 will not handle the Zinc. And all Zinc coatings are all liquid. If the zinc is not indirect contact with the steel then it is not going to do anything. It has to be in direct contact with the bare steel. Zinc is used as a alternate Anode. It has to be in contact. You would be better off using a barrier coat of primer such as a Universal Primer. The Zinc might not even bond to the existing paint. Who's Zinc are you looking at using? I've used a lot of Zinc coatings and have never seen one spec'd to be topcoated with a dry fall. Is the dry fall a Alkyd? If it is then you DO NOT want to use a Zinc Primer at all. You will cause something called Saponification. You will make SOAP inbetween the primer and topcoat. Just trying to make sure that you do not make things worse is all. Get a experianced paint rep out there and get him to sign off on the products being used.


Using SW, but my own trusted paint rep, I've known for years. Dryfall will be latex as specified. Great post, thanks for the learning tips.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

I got the paint and everything going in for 7am sharp on this Friday going all through Sunday late into the evening, as long as the guys last. My plan is to go straight with meals and naps in between. 3 guys, first laying out plastic and construction paper on the floor, then about an hour later one guy up in the platform spraying, another guy at the bottom keeping lines organized and out of the way of the machinery. Then the other guy laying plastic ahead of time, and then later sweeping up after the dryfall is applied. I'm going to let my main guy handle this, while I work from home, and get updates, and occassionally show up to bring up morale and show a presence in the office area. Check is in the bank. Cash bonuses are being offered to all 3 guys to finish all this up by Sunday, and yes I will be bringing them some coffee and dougnuts/bagels when I see them next.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hope things goes well. If later on you have a coating failure, give me a call. That's what I do for a living. Look at coating failure's and tell them what went wrong. If your using SW for the system, make sure that you get it in writing on what was recommended for the coating system. You never said which Zinc Clad that your using. There's several of them. For the Zinc Clad's your going to need a airless pump about equlivent size of a Bulldog 30:1 with Teflon Packings. Spray tip around a 17 to a 19 in size. If it's the water base zinc then a airless will not spray it due to it will plate up the pump and lock it up in about ten strokes. You will have to go with a Conventional Gun set-up. Also, you will need constant aggetation for for all of them. If not then the zinc will settle out and drop in the bottom of the pail and you'll suck all the solids out and then you will be left with nothing but solvent and binder to spray. Read the Product Data Sheet and follow it to a Tee.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

painter213 said:


> Hope things goes well. If later on you have a coating failure, give me a call. That's what I do for a living. Look at coating failure's and tell them what went wrong. If your using SW for the system, make sure that you get it in writing on what was recommended for the coating system. You never said which Zinc Clad that your using. There's several of them. For the Zinc Clad's your going to need a airless pump about equlivent size of a Bulldog 30:1 with Teflon Packings. Spray tip around a 17 to a 19 in size. If it's the water base zinc then a airless will not spray it due to it will plate up the pump and lock it up in about ten strokes. You will have to go with a Conventional Gun set-up. Also, you will need constant aggetation for for all of them. If not then the zinc will settle out and drop in the bottom of the pail and you'll suck all the solids out and then you will be left with nothing but solvent and binder to spray. Read the Product Data Sheet and follow it to a Tee.


Thanks for all this information, being that I'm not a chemist, I will be passing this on to my source right now, and making sure he's got his ducks in a row. He hasn't failed me yet, he's a personal friend of mine. Will keep you in mind..


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Stop wasting your time Mr. Abbott. 

Dr. Seuss here priced a job without knowing the correct specs, procedures or the right equipment. Dont believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Can't you guys keep him corralled over on PT? :w00t:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

He's all yours now!
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

J F said:


> Can't you guys keep him corralled over on PT? :w00t:


Ignore the NEPS character, he is like a fly attracted to honey. Currently taking a holiday from PT, and expanding my horizons.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

painter213 said:


> Hope things goes well. If later on you have a coating failure, give me a call. That's what I do for a living. Look at coating failure's and tell them what went wrong. If your using SW for the system, make sure that you get it in writing on what was recommended for the coating system. You never said which Zinc Clad that your using. There's several of them. For the Zinc Clad's your going to need a airless pump about equlivent size of a Bulldog 30:1 with Teflon Packings. Spray tip around a 17 to a 19 in size. If it's the water base zinc then a airless will not spray it due to it will plate up the pump and lock it up in about ten strokes. You will have to go with a Conventional Gun set-up. Also, you will need constant aggetation for for all of them. If not then the zinc will settle out and drop in the bottom of the pail and you'll suck all the solids out and then you will be left with nothing but solvent and binder to spray. Read the Product Data Sheet and follow it to a Tee.


Good advise!
I learned something. 

I agree, always get the manufacture to provide you with a written specs. Specially when your dealing with steel.

Mich even if this guys your friend. He is not the one that will make the decision to help you if a failure were to happen. It will be his superiors, and they won't care if your friends. I know through experience.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Michigan11 said:


> Ignore the NEPS character, he is like a fly attracted to honey. Currently taking a holiday from PT, and expanding my horizons.


Mich, you can't even keep your lies straight over here on CT. Re-read your first post about a temp and experienced painter.....and now all of a sudden it's your "top guy" and a few others. This is the type of crap that got you *banned* over at PT.....not "taking a holiday" as you put it.

Perhaps, the above quote post should read: "This guy NEPS follows me everywhere, calling me on my BS. I got banned from PT, so I'm over here seeing if you guys will buy my stories."

The thing about ruining your own reputation and integrity is that you'll never get it back because you have no defense on why it was done. The mods ought to shut this thread down, or at least preface all your posts with: "Warning! For entertainment purposes only."

BTW: If you assume that the members here can't read through your lies, you're so far in over your head you'll never come out. Some real pro's here from all the trades....try and show them the respect you didn't find necessary to show the pro's at PT.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Mich, you can't even keep your lies straight over here on CT. Re-read your first post about a temp and experienced painter.....and now all of a sudden it's your "top guy" and a few others. This is the type of crap that got you *banned* over at PT.....not "taking a holiday" as you put it.
> 
> Perhaps, the above quote post should read: "This guy NEPS follows me everywhere, calling me on my BS. I got banned from PT, so I'm over here seeing if you guys will buy my stories."
> 
> ...


In your first paragraph you are confusing my paint knowledge guy with my painter. Try re-reading again. I have a guy I talk to who knows his paints, or so I believe, after learning more about paint in this thread, I'm confused on what to believe for the moment. Second try lightening up a bit and not always running around screaming "fire". I respect the pro's here and over there, in fact I hope to be back over at PT, if allowed to converse further with you if that's what it takes. BTW, how is everything going for you?


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Michigan11 said:


> I respect the pro's here and over there, in fact I hope to be back over at PT, if allowed to converse further with you if that's what it takes.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

RCP.. you know something went horribly wrong over there, we all know it. Forgive and forget is my motto, and even part of my business mission statement, although I don't advertise it.


----------



## QuarterDozen (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting project. Make sure you post pics!


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm also stressing out a bit from this job, were starting tomorrow, and you all over at PT ganging up on me over here isn't helping much. I land my biggest and most profitable job, by doing what I do best, selling, and quite a few come over here to tear me apart like a pack of wolves out on the streets.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Michigan11 said:


> I'm also stressing out a bit from this job, were starting tomorrow, and you all over at PT ganging up on me over here isn't helping much. I land my biggest and most profitable job, by doing what I do best, selling, and quite a few come over here to tear me apart like a pack of wolves out on the streets.


 Mich, Really I think they like you.:w00t:


----------



## painter213 (Nov 2, 2008)

Mich, I just want you to do the job right. Zinc when used incorrectly will be disasterous. You never said which Zinc product of Sherwin Williams that you will be using. Is it a secret? I've used a lot of them as so with other maufactures all the way up to Pure Zincs which was applied by Thermal Arc Spray.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

painter213 said:


> Mich, I just want you to do the job right. Zinc when used incorrectly will be disasterous. You never said which Zinc product of Sherwin Williams that you will be using. Is it a secret? I've used a lot of them as so with other maufactures all the way up to Pure Zincs which was applied by Thermal Arc Spray.


 
Zinc Clad VI. But I have someone else coming first in the am to give me the nod as a double check.

What is it you think should be used if you disagree?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 2, 2008)

Zinc Clad VI is a water borne zinc. It's NOT going to work!! Period!! Your salesmen needs to go back to school. Sounds like he just wanted to make a big sale and leave you hanging when it fails and it will fail within hours sir. No pun intended. It requires a minimun of a SSPC-SP 6 Commercial Blast and that requires 100% removal of ALL coatings down to the bare steel. Like I said before, ZINC has to be in direct contact with the steel to work. IF applied to another coat, it's going to crack, curl up and fall off in a matter of hours. Your salesman is a complete moron. Like I also said, your not going to spray that with a airless. Sherwin Williams says so, but I know from experiance. Water Borne Zincs love to plate up on metal parts. The Chrome piston rod will plate up and it will stall a 45:1 King in a matter of minutes. It's Conventional Spray only with this product and the gun is a special gun set-up for Water Borne Zincs. I have sprayed several hundred gallons of this product. We used it to topcoat our Thermal Arc Spray Zincs with. It's all a part of Cathodic Protection work. Your best bet would be to clean the steel and apply a coat of Sherwin Williams Kem-Kromic Univeral Metal Primer. On area's of rust, hand tool to remove the rust and apply two coats of primer here and then apply your top coat dry fall. If you need added protection use the Macro-Poxy 646 as the primer coat and then use the DTM Acrylic for a top coat. I would love to be there to tell your salesman he's full of it. This is why I really stress to painters to not venture in unknown work. You'll loose your pants in a heart beat. If your a house painter, then stick with painting houses. If you plan on getting into other area's take a class and learn something about it for God's sake. Education, Education, Education!!!!! Sure it cost money, but how much would it cost for you to totally strip this job and fix it? Keep me updated on this for sure. If needed give me a call. I would really like to talk to your salesman about this. My number is listed below. Anyone can call me anytime. Do you have the Product Data Sheet for the Zinc Clad VI? If not, go to sherwin williams site and download it and read it.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

painter213 said:


> Zinc Clad VI is a water borne zinc. It's NOT going to work!! Period!! Your salesmen needs to go back to school. Sounds like he just wanted to make a big sale and leave you hanging when it fails and it will fail within hours sir. No pun intended. It requires a minimun of a SSPC-SP 6 Commercial Blast and that requires 100% removal of ALL coatings down to the bare steel. Like I said before, ZINC has to be in direct contact with the steel to work. IF applied to another coat, it's going to crack, curl up and fall off in a matter of hours. Your salesman is a complete moron. Like I also said, your not going to spray that with a airless. Sherwin Williams says so, but I know from experiance. Water Borne Zincs love to plate up on metal parts. The Chrome piston rod will plate up and it will stall a 45:1 King in a matter of minutes. It's Conventional Spray only with this product and the gun is a special gun set-up for Water Borne Zincs. I have sprayed several hundred gallons of this product. We used it to topcoat our Thermal Arc Spray Zincs with. It's all a part of Cathodic Protection work. Your best bet would be to clean the steel and apply a coat of Sherwin Williams Kem-Kromic Univeral Metal Primer. On area's of rust, hand tool to remove the rust and apply two coats of primer here and then apply your top coat dry fall. If you need added protection use the Macro-Poxy 646 as the primer coat and then use the DTM Acrylic for a top coat. I would love to be there to tell your salesman he's full of it. This is why I really stress to painters to not venture in unknown work. You'll loose your pants in a heart beat. If your a house painter, then stick with painting houses. If you plan on getting into other area's take a class and learn something about it for God's sake. Education, Education, Education!!!!! Sure it cost money, but how much would it cost for you to totally strip this job and fix it? Keep me updated on this for sure. If needed give me a call. I would really like to talk to your salesman about this. My number is listed below. Anyone can call me anytime. Do you have the Product Data Sheet for the Zinc Clad VI? If not, go to sherwin williams site and download it and read it.


First and foremost, I wasn't sure who you were when I first saw your post, but I can tell that you are an unbridled expert in your field. Thank you good sir, I printed this out and am going to be banging alot of heads in tomorrow. I don't like the sounds of this at all, and may now be in some real deep sh$%. 7am tomorrow, somebody's getting their *^%%&&*% $%# head put through a door!


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

I think the dudes heads spinning. Hope the best for that guy, he is a good dude. All heart! This story is just getting sadder and sadder 
Good Night.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 2, 2008)

Dean, I'm already over on PT. I stop by from time to time. I spend most of my time here in the sandblasting section though. I'll scan over some of the other area's but most items are residental and I stay away from that area. I love my Industrial work too much.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow!! This post has now made FOUR PAGES!!


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

ewingpainting said:


> Sometimes those SW reps are a bit niave. I got some good ones, its important.


This is what drove me to give up on our local SW store. They were going through personnel like @#$% through a short dog, and no one knew their products.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

painter213 said:


> Ewing, I'll be in your neck of the woods in March. Coming to Santa Fe Springs to teach a class there on March 8th. It's a Polyurea Applicator class at Diamond Liners.


Ohhh I get it! It just clicked so I had to come back and post. Is this a invite only deal? Would it be possible to join in.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Mitch Mr. Abbott just saved you big time on this one. I don't pretend to know the materials in question but have read enough of his posts to know I would call him and talk to him in person on this, hell I would even be tempted to get my rep on the phone with him so he can rethink how he deals with his customers. 

Chances are you are going to have to review the contract of this job, are the materials not specified in the contract?


----------



## Paradigmzz (Dec 22, 2010)

When do you start?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 2, 2008)

ewingpainting said:


> Ohhh I get it! It just clicked so I had to come back and post. Is this a invite only deal? Would it be possible to join in.


Well, sorry to say that it would cost you around $1,500 to join in. Not my call on that one. I'm only the instructor. I don't set the class rates. But if your close enough by, it would nice to meet up with you. I generally stay over in Whitier just a few blocks away.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Why would you let the customer buy the paint? You as a business are entitled to make a profit on your material. Look at all the time you spent trying to figure out what product to use and what equipment to use etc.. These pics are from a joint venture we did with fellow painting contactor. We blasted areas of heavy rust then applied a rust prohibitive primer and applied SW Opti bond / http://protective.sherwin-williams.com/detail.jsp?A=sku-25951%3Aproduct-6769 .

We also used dryfall in other areas but as you can see we completely poly the floors and still had to powerwash floor when done. Don’t forget when you estimate an exposed ceiling to add the appropriate factor or you lose……big time.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

painter213 said:


> Well, sorry to say that it would cost you around $1,500 to join in. Not my call on that one. I'm only the instructor. I don't set the class rates. But if your close enough by, it would nice to meet up with you. I generally stay over in Whitier just a few blocks away.


Thanks, I respect your thoughts and would love to talk to on coatings, we share the same love. I started in new res, to repaints res, now I have been embarking on industrial and commercial work. I've got many under my belt now. Thankfully I have many I know in the industry that has the same knowledge as I see you have shared here. Thank you for that and hope you have a good time in this wonderful weather we have. 
Gabe


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

It's been a long day, but I had to come back to let Painter123 and others know, I was able to manage to keep the job. Did an ammendment to the contract, with new primer: Kem-Kromic universal and Dryfall latex. I stuck with the dryfall, because I didn't wan't to change all the material at once, bad enough I had to change one. 

Starting around 6:00 am I was up and getting coffee's, capachino's, expresso's, bagels with the works, even doughnots. Everything anyone would want, I put it on the bed of my truck, hoping to feed them and get them relaxed. Told my main painter to get the temps into the warehouse covering the floor. While I waited, a bit longer for my friend who recommends me the paints, he arrives and I acted all straight face waiting for him to suck down another expresso, I was surprising him by not telling him another paint rep is also coming out. When the paint rep arrived, this guy ends up playing dumb, and just going along with what the other guy was saying, so I interrupt and pull out my sheet of what Painter123 posted. Hmmm. no expressions, and yeah you can go with that, we will need to gather the materials from other stores. Nobody said why the other was any better, just that there are several options available. Guy's ended up covering the flooring and wirebrushing prominent rust spots. I have these guys on phone early to makes sure we can start spraying, if not, then may be Monday. Also going with a hi-boy sprayer with a bit more power that should kick it up a notch, renting that btw. Overall there is alot more to this story, but I will leave it at that. Thanks again you guys, you're real professionals here.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad that you got things straightend out Mich and you now have a workable system to work with. Would love for you to give me a call sometime to just chat. Have a good weekend sir and take care.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

painter213 said:


> Glad that you got things straightend out Mich and you now have a workable system to work with. Would love for you to give me a call sometime to just chat. Have a good weekend sir and take care.


Thank and I would like to chat with you as well. What is the best times to call?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm free all day on Saturday. Probably be up after 8am CST. Got the Grandson tonight. Getting ready to leave out for Seattle on Monday.


----------



## Paradigmzz (Dec 22, 2010)

This is the most ficticious story I have ever heard. I dont buy it. Not for a minute. Post pics of the job bud. Your credibility is absolutely zilch. Mr. Painter-for-15-years-who-has-been-running-up-to-23-painters, I cant believe your fairy tales. Temp painters, last minute MAJOR addendums, not even planning on staying at the job site of a potential catastrophy, you are either the most naive soul, or the biggest habitual liar I have ever had the displeasure of coming across. 

If you are naive, loose your cockyness because it does not suit you, if you are mentally unstable, its time to up your meds. 

I seriously advise all good willed posters to hold their toungue on this guy, he needs to learn for himself what it means to work. I have a feeling that the info he has gathered from scouring professional sites has made him a danger to himself and any and all job sites he tries to elicit work from.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Doesn't take too long to figure the guy out does it? Like I said, if you keep any of his posts in the context of: "For Entertainment Purposes Only", you can actually read his stuff and just shake your head instead of yelling at the screen. It works.....really. LOL


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> This is the most ficticious story I have ever heard. I dont buy it. Not for a minute. Post pics of the job bud. Your credibility is absolutely zilch. Mr. Painter-for-15-years-who-has-been-running-up-to-23-painters, I cant believe your fairy tales. Temp painters, last minute MAJOR addendums, not even planning on staying at the job site of a potential catastrophy, you are either the most naive soul, or the biggest habitual liar I have ever had the displeasure of coming across.
> 
> If you are naive, loose your cockyness because it does not suit you, if you are mentally unstable, its time to up your meds.
> 
> I seriously advise all good willed posters to hold their toungue on this guy, he needs to learn for himself what it means to work. I have a feeling that the info he has gathered from scouring professional sites has made him a danger to himself and any and all job sites he tries to elicit work from.


I don't know why you care so much, you start a thread at PT about this thread. Which he can't even defend himself. Your bad, like a bully that sucks his thumb. You banter, troll and flame this guy continually. Your acting like a 17 year old punk azz. 

Who cares if you don't believe him. Who cares if you don't like him. Just let the guy alone and clean the chit out of your pants. Pick up some Depends for God sakes


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Doesn't take too long to figure the guy out does it? Like I said, if you keep any of his posts in the context of: "For Entertainment Purposes Only", you can actually read his stuff and just shake your head instead of yelling at the screen. It works.....really. LOL


Just move on then. This kind of chit is why lurkers don't post. But hey you got his game right! Then go onto the next one. Cause its not entertaining to watch someone kick another while their already down. Just never expected this from you Wolf, you all are acting like the cool kids smoking cigs in the bathroom, as the dorky kid walks in you pants him.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Popcorn time!


----------



## Paradigmzz (Dec 22, 2010)

ewingpainting said:


> I don't know why you care so much, you start a thread at PT about this thread. Which he can't even defend himself. Your bad, like a bully that sucks his thumb. You banter, troll and flame this guy continually. Your acting like a 17 year old punk azz.
> 
> Who cares if you don't believe him. Who cares if you don't like him. Just let the guy alone and clean the chit out of your pants. Pick up some Depends for God sakes



Didnt know he got banned at the time. I didnt have a clue. I just found out via PM the other day. My friggin bad. I stand corrected, Sherriff Ewing, great protector of the "innocent". 

For the record, you are defending "the best dam painter there is. Period." Pretty sure the "best" can defend themselves. 

Carry on.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Let's please move on from all the personal attacks. If you have a problem with a poster, report it and let us deal with it.

Thank you!


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> Let's please move on from all the personal attacks. If you have a problem with a poster, report it and let us deal with it.
> 
> Thank you!


Finally a mod. Is correct!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ewingpainting said:


> Finally a mod. Is correct!


Finally? :blink: :laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

ewingpainting said:


> Finally a mod. Is correct!


Hey it was multiple choice. Every once in awhile we hit one!:w00t:


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

As my Pappy used to say, "Even a blind hog can root up an acorn now and again."


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow! look at this thread, it's become an utter disaster. Just got home and checked in here, paint is coming in on monday. Another call came in for my residential part of my company, and it was interesting, it made me wonder if what she said may become a trend in 2011. All her neighbors use us to paint their homes exteriors, and this woman asked if we took credit cards, because they are currently funding 3 of their kid's through college. Anyone would have a tough time doing that, but incomes are all realtive and are tight regardless. Thinking I am going to begin accepting credit card payments, have to get that setup soon and try it out for a bit.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Just use paypal if you want something easy and don't use it a lot.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

JHC said:


> Just use paypal if you want something easy and don't use it a lot.


I have a paypal account already, how do I accept credit card payments? It's setup in my name though not my business. Should it be setup in my biz name? Thanks btw


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

https://merchant.paypal.com/cgi-bin...ntent&content_ID=merchant/accept_credit_cards


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Michigan11 said:


> I have a paypal account already, how do I accept credit card payments? It's setup in my name though not my business. Should it be setup in my biz name? Thanks btw


 It probably won't matter except to your accountant come tax time, but you will have to tie your business account from the bank into your personal paypal account. 

I would just set up a new one if it were me in the business name.


----------



## ebivremodel (Nov 15, 2010)

PSG said:


> I'm not a painter, but I've been a commercial Super and have had experience with dry fall before. I recommend covering the floor and everything that you don't want the paint to stick to.


Be careful walking on the dryfall its like ice!


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Weather you like mitch are not he brings in the crowds for sure lol


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just checkin in to give an update on my project.

Some of the things I've learned have been a great benefit of knowledge, not even just the work involved. My mind is really opening up into a flurry of brainstorming lately, bout ready to open it up full throttle. Spraying these beems and metal really wastes alot of paint, I'm guessing about 30%+(would be great if you could just catch it all before it dried), so it's kind of inefficient but what else can you do, it's fast. Another problem I should have forseen is that the human body is NOT a machine. These guys doing the work for me ended up wanting to go home and get some sleep after about 15 hours the first day, so I guess the 72 hour straight marathon wasn't meant to be in the cards. Even after I brought them all ipods the first day, with gift cards to even load up their own music on. The food was fantastic I brought them as usual as well, also handed them a bunch of gift cards to various restaurants in the area where they could get some good lunches, dinners, even breakfast when I can't be there for them in the morning. I'm hoping this all gets done by friday. I had a brilliant idea the other day, that I've followed through with and thought I'd pass on to all of you, it's a bit outside the box. Cindy is the lady in charge of the office, nice athletic built brunette, probably double B's, but it's hard to tell with what she's wearing, she even caught my eye the first time I've seen here, til I saw that she had a couple of kids pics on her desk. So obviously she's got quite a bit of baggage goin on in her life. I know she is the power behind the scene and so what I did was a very tacticle move(art of war) on my part. Had a wrist chain (silver) made up with an engraving on a little metal piece that hangs from it "I'm thinking of YOU, so I hope you will think of me when it comes to painting". I didn't even tell her it was on it when I gave it to her, hoping it's a pleasant surprise when she does read it in the future. Good for Cindy = Good for Business. Will provide more at the end of it all.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

That's cool that you try & take care of your employees.
But with the zoo zoo & whams whams you are giving out you must have one hell of a profit margin. 15 hour days, wow, the OT payroll burden must be significant. And the bracelet to the Secretary was a bit over the top. With all your handing out seems a lot like bribery.:whistling


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

griz said:


> That's cool that you try & take care of your employees.
> But with the zoo zoo & whams whams you are giving out you must have one hell of a profit margin. 15 hour days, wow, the OT payroll burden must be significant. And the bracelet to the Secretary was a bit over the top. With all your handing out seems a lot like bribery.:whistling


Try? Try taking care of them and see what happens. Most never knew what it was like til they work with me. How would you like to be taken care of by one of your customers? There is no bribery, just a bit of skim off the top to go around and keep the good biz coming


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Michigan11 said:


> Had a wrist chain (silver) made up with an engraving on a little metal piece that hangs from it "I'm thinking of YOU, so I hope you will think of me when it comes to painting"


 That's a bit too personal a gift IMO. I think most women would be completely creeped out by that gesture. If someone gave my wife a bracelet like that, they would be getting a stern "talking to".

Just sayin.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I guess it depends on whether the lady is single, if she is and you were hitting on her I guess that would be cool if it were your style. But as a marketing tool it is a bit bold. But what the hell do I know, if you ever get some work off of her let us know, JAW


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> That's a bit too personal a gift IMO. I think most women would be completely creeped out by that gesture. If someone gave my wife a bracelet like that, they would be getting a stern "talking to".
> 
> Just sayin.


Agree. Stalkerish.

No offense.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> That's a bit too personal a gift IMO. I think most women would be completely creeped out by that gesture. If someone gave my wife a bracelet like that, they would be getting a stern "talking to".
> 
> Just sayin.


I hear ya loud and clear and no, I am not that type of creep. This lady nor any lady would ever be creaped out by my presence. She's a single lady, not married, she's a divorcee. She's a very outgoing type as am I, and it's all biz, that is why I put ".... think of me for painting" not personal painting but for the biz she works for. She's cool trust me! I got enough going on personally, to be picking up some single mother, in which I'm not interested...


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Guys, you are getting the wrong impression here, maybe I shouldn't be so communicative at times.

She's like a guy's girl, been around the block, and she knew I wasn't hitting on her, she wouldn't probably have minded either, she is single and has baggage. I'm a stand up guy, although I am single, think of me as the fun bachelor out there. Women can read us better than most can read them. I'm just saying, don't get strange on me here, I know boundaries and what is acceptable. Her and I have had some conversations, and plenty of laughs, and she knows right where I'm coming from. It went over fine. everything is fine here peeps! Have a beer. Haven't any of you ever had women as friends, that you didn't hit on or want to ****?


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Women are like men, they want what we want, alot of guys don't know that. We are all brought up thinking to look at women very different, that is why so many of us have problems with them. They are different in certain aspects but they are also very similar in nature. I will tell you guys a story about a woman I know..

She is about a 9(on a 1 - 10 scale), we have drinks and hang once in a while, but her personality is so cool, we just get along. I've learned alot from this chick over the years, and yeah we dated early on before, but it just didn't work, she was too bit&%y in a relationship, so now I just see her on occassion. The reason we still talk, is that I have learned the ins and outs of women from this. Very informative, I'm not going to say I have any secrets but for me it really helped. I have my own chicks I deal with, and yeah the hot women have huge confidence issues but are always approached. The only way to pick 'em up is to get into conversation with them or if you're into one night stands hit the bars/clubs up. just sayin people there is alot for us all to learn, not only in painting industrial buildings, so let's ease it up a bit.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

One last note. I think Ron Burgundy is the best, and he really got it right. He is truth people.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

How did the job work out Mitch?


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Schmidt & Co said:


> How did the job work out Mitch?


Well it is of course finished. As they say in Rome "al dente"... 

Still waiting on the final payment, should be here any day now, which will go a long way to replenishing the ole' banko. Cindy gave me a nice firm hug at the end and a thank you, as for the other temps they all got taken out for a lunch. We busted up some crab legs, threw back some cold ones and replenished the morale and had some laughs. I think we all learned something from this that can't be taught in a book. 

If and when I get my feet wet next time in a new project like painting something extreme, I will have to research and find those in the know first, before jumping in. "When in Rome" as they say...


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

We have all had those "learning" experiences. I would recommend doing an "after action report". Go over each phase of the job and evaluate your _budget_ versus _actual_. (I keep track of all hours) Learn from it, and don't repeat any mistakes! Did you make money, break even at least?


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Schmidt & Co said:


> We have all had those "learning" experiences. I would recommend doing an "after action report". Go over each phase of the job and evaluate your _budget_ versus _actual_. (I keep track of all hours) Learn from it, and don't repeat any mistakes! Did you make money, break even at least?


Good advice Paul. That is what I've been doing lately, thinking through the hours and man hours and time. Handling the contacts seems to be an art, and the job is more or less robotic, so I had to switch "hats" to get into the groove of it all at times... Yeah I made money, going to be buying some gold here with the last check.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad to hear you made out in the end. Stepping outside your "comfort zone" is how you learn. Keep good records of your production rates, material rates and just refer back to it when you get another one like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Double post... Delete


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

cover everything up and keep a clean joint and youll be fine........... get that money!!!!


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Michigan11 said:


> Women are like men, they want what we want, alot of guys don't know that. We are all brought up thinking to look at women very different, that is why so many of us have problems with them. They are different in certain aspects but they are also very similar in nature. I will tell you guys a story about a woman I know..
> 
> She is about a 9(on a 1 - 10 scale), we have drinks and hang once in a while, but her personality is so cool, we just get along. I've learned alot from this chick over the years, and yeah we dated early on before, but it just didn't work, she was too bit&%y in a relationship, so now I just see her on occassion. The reason we still talk, is that I have learned the ins and outs of women from this. Very informative, I'm not going to say I have any secrets but for me it really helped. I have my own chicks I deal with, and yeah the hot women have huge confidence issues but are always approached. The only way to pick 'em up is to get into conversation with them or if you're into one night stands hit the bars/clubs up. just sayin people there is alot for us all to learn, not only in painting industrial buildings, so let's ease it up a bit.



now that you learned the "secrets" of women, put down the blow up doll and get out there you rascal!!


btw, blow up betty is actually more of a 4/10.
just sayin'.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> now that you learned the "secrets" of women, put down the blow up doll and get out there you rascal!!
> 
> 
> btw, blow up betty is actually more of a 4/10.
> just sayin'.


You get back into your realm of the painting forum world you! We will have none of it here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Michigan11 said:


> You get back into your realm of the painting forum world you! We will have none of it here!!!!!!!!!




welcome to CT.


----------



## SuperiorPainter (Feb 12, 2011)

THINKPAINTING said:


> /
> 
> We also used dryfall in other areas but as you can see we completely poly the floors and still had to powerwash floor when done. Don’t forget when you estimate an exposed ceiling to add the appropriate factor or you lose……big time.


YOu got a guy working in a lift without a harness? When you take lift training, they instruct you to wear a harness. That's just careless.


----------



## SuperiorPainter (Feb 12, 2011)

One more thing, over time is cool, but working from lifts the guys shouldn't work anymore than 10 hours. If you need to put in more time, you should schedule two shifts. So that means you will need 2 painters, plus customers don't like to see you crack the whip on your guys for such a long day. Plus your workers will end up costing you more money by dragging around.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad the job worked out for you Mitch. Glad you stayed away from the Zinc Primer as well. How did your salesmen cover up the mistake?


----------

